# Alvey 650B



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Do any of you guys use Alvey reels. If you do, how do you like the drag system and the 1 on 1 reeling? I was thinking of purchasing a 650B to use to "get out there". Just wanted some input form the pros. Thanks


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Beachbms",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you very much longcaster!!!!!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Although they have their fans I have yet to see one being used on a beach ,known to produce badly twisted line.There are many better alternatives both spinning and conventional wise


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am sitting here looking at a model 600BC that I bought a couple years ago..It it a lighter version on the one that you are talking about. I like it after Imodified a rod to handle it..The reel is to be used in the low position..That has always been awkward for me..The reel gets good distance and I have caught fish with it from the North Beach pier..When the line is cast and comes off the reel it is really moving..I cut the topof my hand when I had it too close to the rod..I will still use it and will keep it mainly because it is something that really makes for good conversation on the pier..
Just remember that reel requires a different rod to really be effective.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

So jcreamer do you have anyproblems with line twist? I saw one a guy had a while back and he had it lined up with braid---maybe to qit rid of line twist? I dont know.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

My biggest problem was getting used to the thing..To be honest I never noticed (nor did I know enough to ) any line twist.
Every time I go to the pier I do take the rod and reel..I modified a Daiwa 11 foot elemnator rod and it works pretty well..If you are really interested I have theaddress of the factory in Australia..They are very helpful..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

A poster on this site offered to let me use his Alvey reel for an entire season. He apparently never uses it. 
It is cool cause it is different, but if it was so great, everyone would be using one.
That said, Creamer, I'd love to see you use it at the pier. Let us know when it opens up.


----------



## DOWNUNDER (Jun 27, 2002)

LINE TIWIST IS OVERCOME BY KEEPING GOOD PRESURE ON THE LINE ON RETRIVE AND LETING THE BAIT AND LEAD UNTWIST THE LINE BEFOR RECARSTING AFTER FISHING IS OVER OR AT HOME PUT REEL ON A ROD AND DRAG OUT 30 TO 40 YARDS OF LINE THROU THE RUNNERS AND RETRIVE IT WITH NO TACKEL ON IT AND YOUR TWIST WILL BE NO MORE I DO THIS 3 TO 4 TIMES BEFOR FISHING WITH AN ALVEY GOOD LUCK THE FIRST RUNNER SHOULD BE APROX HALF WAY UP THE ROD AND BE IN THE 25 TO 30 SIZE RANGE AND YOU SHOULD ONLY NEED 4 MORE AND TIP


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Just received, a sea-martin, that I ordered a week ago, a fasinating reel, have never seen a line lay pattern like this reel does.
Have you ever used one??


----------

